# How do you pronounce "Mei Tei"



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Is it "my - tie"
or "may - tie"
?????
I have heard both!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

may tie

-Angela


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

It is definitely may tie


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Yes, what the PPs said

but it doesn't stop me from calling it a hawaiian drink


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah, I totally know it's may tie, but I still say my tie. Not that it's a word I say outloud too often, or anything.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

well I thought it was my- tie up until the lady I got it from told me it's may tie and I figured she would know. So since I was wearing my baby in one and talking about it I called it may tie and some people thought I had it wrong! good to know.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
Yes, what the PPs said

but it doesn't stop me from calling it a hawaiian drink









Yup. Me too.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's may-tie, but I call it My tie, to my DH, as in, this is MY tie. when he uses it, I call it "your tie"


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have learned that it's "may tie" but to me it'll always be "my tie." Also, my DD's name ends in LEI, and has a long I sound "lorelei"... so it just makes it even more difficult to call it a may tie.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't know that! I thought you did pronounce it like the drink! How come it's different?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I say it my tie. I don't care if that's wrong. lol.


----------



## JacqNS (Feb 19, 2008)

I pronounce is May-Tie out loud (because I know it's correct), but I still read it as My-Tie


----------



## WTHamI? (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I didn't know that! I thought you did pronounce it like the drink! How come it's different?

The drink is spelled differently. Mai Tai.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Mei Tai is the carrier Mai Tai is the drink. That one letter changed everything


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay. So I've been saying that one wrong the last three years now.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
Yes, what the PPs said

but it doesn't stop me from calling it a hawaiian drink









yep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I call it... Asian baby carrier.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
Mei Tai is the carrier Mai Tai is the drink. That one letter changed everything

Well that makes sense.







I never even noticed they were spelled different (guess I don't drink enough







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **MamaJen** 
Okay. So I've been saying that one wrong the last three years now.









Me too... and everyone else I know!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I asmit, I said "my" for years but that's definitely wrong. it's "may" like the month


----------

